# Leave smoker in rain?



## livewirecs (Apr 19, 2015)

I've had some friends tell me I can leave my 30" MES Analog Smoker out in any weather, whether I'm using it to smoke or not. Is that true? Can I smoke in the rain? Can I just leave it out? I have the cover that came with it but I don't know...


----------



## mummel (Apr 19, 2015)

From what I've read, everyone says rain is a big no no.  But if you have a cover I'm sure it's fine.  Smoking in the rain is also a no no unless you have a canopy to keep the smoker dry.


----------



## b-one (Apr 19, 2015)

Play it safe electric and water don't mix! If you need to leave a smoker outside go charcoal or wood.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Apr 19, 2015)

This is just the way I do things, not saying it's the only way or the right way....  Just my way !  

I do not leave my smoker outside, cover or not....  I have a place in my garage for my smokers !  I have a place as well in my garage to smoke when it's raining, snowing or really windy !


----------



## mummel (Apr 20, 2015)

Im sure a cover will be fine when storing outside in the summer.  But in the winter, bring it inside.  When smoking, dont get it wet.


----------



## bmaddox (Apr 20, 2015)

The analog units are probably more rain tolerant than the digital since there are no control panels or complicated electronics but there is still a risk of water getting into the wiring and ruining it.


----------



## bluewhisper (Apr 20, 2015)

I wonder if you could make a simple holder for a big golf umbrella, or maybe a patio table umbrella.


----------



## inkjunkie (Apr 20, 2015)

I built a table with a roof, never had a problem using my MES in the rain. Sits outside 24/7


----------



## mummel (Apr 20, 2015)

inkjunkie said:


> I built a table with a roof, never had a problem using my MES in the rain. Sits outside 24/7


PICS!


----------



## inkjunkie (Apr 20, 2015)

mummel said:


> PICS!


Damn phone, will try again later


----------



## gary s (Apr 20, 2015)

If you Have to leave it out I would cover it and raise it off the ground.

Gary


----------



## mummel (Apr 20, 2015)

Will 12X12 tiles be enough to keep it off the ground?


----------



## daricksta (Apr 21, 2015)

I have a MES 30 Gen 1. Even though I have a cover for it I never leave it out in bad weather. It stays in my garage when not in use.


----------

